# Basement toilet vent? Saniflow



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

I would like to add a toilet to the basement up the main septic line runs just under the floor joists. I have seen the Saniflow toilets that will grind up the stuff and pump it up. The max distances of run would work in my situation. However, the question is regarding the vent. The only thing that I see in the basement is the main septic line coming down from the first floor and exiting the house. The toilet discharge will be 1 per the manf and the septic line is 4 inches. Can I simply add an air admittance value and let that act as my vent? Not much room, but can I connect the vent to the vertical part of the main septic line coming down from the first floor and connect the 1 toilet discharge further down the run? I tried to add a pic to this post, but there is one in my photos if that helps. Thanks for any suggestions you might have.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

you better check local code..It should be vented to the roof ,,or tied in to existing house vent.. by the looks of your picture I don't see a trap in the discharge line,


----------



## icecathound (Feb 16, 2006)

if there is room to do it you can tie the vent into the main sewer line by putting in a wye on its back so the wye part is facing up you want to put it at least three feet down stream from where your main comes through the floor or from the nearest toilet then tie your discharge in downstream from that. that is not the ideal way to do it its not up to code but in your situation it sounds like the only choice without alot of exoence and hassle weve hooked up several things this way at work and never had a problem with them hope this helps


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If you don't install that toilet correctly and you have problems with it, you'll be in deep do-do. Probably no insurance or warranty because installtion is not to code. Be very careful.


----------



## road trips (Jan 10, 2008)

A couple ideas.vent it out the rim joist if its an area no one walks near because it will smell.Or windows for that matter.
An A.A.V. will probably not work.becuase when the tank tries to pump the vent wants to draw air and the A.A.V. won't let it.


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

http://www.saniflo.com/installation/installing_saniplus.asp


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Thanks for posting the pic to this thread. I still dont know how to do it. Thanks for the responses as well.

icecathound - i added another pic to the my gallery that i believe is what you are saying. I have the space to do this. Did i pickup correctly what you saying? 

Thanks for the help.


----------

